# mensagens privadas??



## StormCloud (18 Jan 2013 às 07:21)

Gostaria de saber , porque é que não consigo enviar mensagens privadas???

Obrigado

Luis


----------



## fishisco (18 Jan 2013 às 11:00)

pq aqui não há segredos


----------



## Ricardo Martins (18 Jan 2013 às 11:07)

fishisco disse:


> pq aqui não há segredos



desculpem o off:

Nunca me ocorreria uma reposta destas


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2013 às 11:29)

StormCloud disse:


> Gostaria de saber , porque é que não consigo enviar mensagens privadas???
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> Luis



Experimenta agora. 
Provavelmente foste tu próprio que tinhas desactivado
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------

